# Can anyone verify if this rule has been updated,



## Whitehouze (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm concerned about the installation of LED strip lighting to a class two power supply. Basically a power adaptor which will act as a transformer to step down to 12 V to provide power to multiple strings of lights for undercabinet lighting. It appears that the strip not be approved ? could someone please verify the code and see if this is still current thanks in advance for all your help 

https://www.esasafe.com/assets/file...22(3)_Approval_Requirements_for_LED_lamps.pdf


----------

